# Web  -  VIA web-studio

## ilyavovnenko

Web  VIA      .           ,       .      .   ,    ,      .      .        .    http://via-studio.com.ua  ...

----------


## ilyavovnenko

,      .

----------


## ilyavovnenko

,           ...

----------


## steam

?   .       ?

----------


## ilyavovnenko

,     ,               .

----------


## ilyavovnenko

!     flash-  .    .

----------

.  !

----------


## rust

> !     flash-  .    .

    5  .  10-20   ... 
    ...
 ....      ...

----------


## ilyavovnenko

web-      ,            ,   - ,          .

----------


## steam

,

----------


## ilyavovnenko

...

----------


## rust

,    ...     .
     ...
 ...

----------


## steam

> ...

           ? 
        .         ...         .

----------


## ilyavovnenko

,       ...         ?      "rust"      web-,       ?      ...    ,          ? ?      ,     ,    ...          ,          .

----------


## steam

,         .            .            .              5   .    ,     . 
..      ?

----------

.
  ,     -.
  .
        ,     ,   -  , ,   .
"   ,          " -      ...
 -   ...    ?))))

----------


## ilyavovnenko

- ,   ...    - .     ,         .

----------


## steam

> ,         .

----------

?    ?

----------


## ilyavovnenko

?            ?

----------


## steam

.      ,     .   .        ?  ?        (      ).      . .

----------

)
     ;)

----------


## 23q

google )))   

> )

  - http://www.hitekgroup.ru/   )))

----------

.

----------


## steam

=)

----------

)))

----------


## qqqwww

> ...    ,          ? ?

    -       ,    ,    -      "   200 " (  ,     ,   ,   ! =) ) -   . 
2 -   ,     ,       ,        =) 
2 -     . (  .  -  )

----------


## steam

.

----------


## aTei

:
.         -     . 
  :
1.        ,          ;
2.         ;
3. "  "   "  ";
4.  2009  ( );
5.     - ;
6.       "".          ,    "  ";
7.         ?
...... 
"   ". 
      ,     . 
.         ,       .

----------

